# how many days after ovulation do you get symptoms?



## hayley352

hi all, i was wondering if you could all share your advice. im six days passed ovulation and have been feeling queasy all day? surely its far too soon for symptoms? I have also had a headache for the past 2 days and im eating like a horse even though i feel like ive lost weight if that makes sense!!!

anyone got any advice for me?


----------



## Omi

Hiya, 

technically you should not be able to feel any symptoms until plantation when the 'baby' starts producing hormonones which create the symptoms. 

i myself was pretty standard and only noticed anything 14 dpo. having said that, there are women who have experienced symptoms very early, so its not an exact science this..although science claims it is :)

Good luck chicken, hope you get a bfp !! xxx


----------



## hayley352

what day does plantation occur?


----------



## Lois

Hi Hayley,

If you google a phrase like "early pregnancy symptoms dpo" you should find some websites where pregnant women list their early symptoms and the dpo's they had them...I've looked at them and some list nausea and so on from as little as 4 dpo. Symptom spotting can end up driving you loopy tho (as you may know) so my advice would be try to relax and see what happens. Lots of luck to you and hope you get your :bfp: soon!

Lx :dust:


----------



## Sharpy

Implantation can occur from as early as 3dpo - but usually they say 6dpo+!

I got symptoms at 6dpo with my first pregnancy! So it is possible - my first symptom was also a really sick feeling at 6dpo!

This time round, I am 8dpo, and I have a few symptoms but think I'm just imagining it!

xxx


----------



## hayley352

i thought that it was just my body playing tricks on me!!


----------



## tansey

Good luck!


----------



## avistar

implantation can occur whenever, it is diff for everyone. BUT I have read that it mostly happens around 7-10 dpo...give or take a few days. Preg symptoms are the same way...and are similar to AF symptoms so that really doesn't help either! Lots of :dust: for you!!!!


----------



## Sam

I got my symptoms around 7 dpo. I remember nearly fainting, feeliing nauseous and having a constant dull ache in my lower abdomen. Good luck!


----------



## hayley352

thanks everyone, not much longer to wait now, half way there!!! x


----------

